# Musicproducer looking for collaboration



## Prodcrastination (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi! I'm new to this community and excited to have become a part of it. 
I am a musician 24/7 and a painting-artist in my sparetime. 

I have been working with my project >>Prodcrastination<< for quite some time, working the ladder in the underground scene. I haven't got a logo yet, I only have ideas. My music is inspired by colourful artists like _Röyksopp, Shpongle, Younger Brother, Ratatat, Chrome sparks.. _ To listen, please visit: https://soundcloud.com/prodcrastination424

*What I need:* 
- A young talent with a creative mind and not so much to do in his/her sparetime. 
- Someone who is good with photoshop or digital drawing. 
- Someone who is willing to work for free, for the sake of the collaboration. (OFC your tag can be in the pic). Think of the free advertisement you get as a come up- artist. 

Please write me if you're up for it I have some great ideas!! 

This is no biggie for someone who can create simple patterns in, say, PS. 

peace.


----------

